# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Accedo Xtend Sports, Accedo Broadband AB, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist2

Developer - Accedo Broadband AB

accedo.tv/sports

----------


## Airicist2

"Accedo launches Xtend Sports metaverse solution"

November 16, 2022

----------

